
Apple's Lightning Headphone Adapter: Analog or Digital? - rusk
https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/apples-lightning-headphone-adapter-analog-or-digital
======
rusk
I came across this article when having another discussion about iPhone wired
vs wireless sound quality (TL;DR wired is better) but then the discussion got
to whether it was down to the native DAC in my iPhone 5s, or the DAC in my car
stereo translating a digital signal better than the bluetooth DAC...

Just thought I'd throw this out the HN crowd to see what they make of the
science here. What's the story with lightning? analogue or digital?

~~~
rskar
See [https://ifixit.org/blog/8448/apple-audio-adapter-
teardown/](https://ifixit.org/blog/8448/apple-audio-adapter-teardown/)

~~~
rusk
thanks but that doesn't really answer the question of when the dac is actually
being used

